
Build your PiZero Swarm with OTG networking - mariuz
http://blog.alexellis.io/pizero-otg-swarm/
======
squarefoot
The PI Zero was introduced over a year ago, yet it's next to impossible to buy
it in more than one piece, assuming it is in stock somewhere. Why should I
build any of my projects around a board its own designer has showed no
intention to sell and is kept in production in very small quantities, probably
at a loss, only to keep diyers away form the competition? No thanks, For
everything that is not a video player I'll keep using Orange PIs and Nano PIs
or whatever is being introduced by vendors that play nice to their customers.

------
alexellisuk
Btw if anyone is looking for Raspberry Pi Zeros, they are easy to get hold of
now. Microcenter stock them in the US and
[http://stockalert.alexellis.io](http://stockalert.alexellis.io) shows other
locations and quantities.

~~~
bostand
"Pi Zero only There is a maximum of 1 unit per customer for this product."

